# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما درجة هذا الحديث: "إن اليتيم إذا بكى اهتز لبكائه عرش الرحمن.."؟

## طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أقرأ كثيرا في فضل تربية اليتيم والوعيد الشديد من الإساءة لليتيم ،قرأت في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر ) كثيرا ولم أجد ضالتي!

وقرأت حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  : (إن اليتيم إذا بكى اهتز لبكائه عرش الرحمن، فيقول اللّه تعالى لملائكته:يا ملائكتي، من ذا الذي أبكى هذا اليتيم الذي غيبت أباه في التراب،فتقول الملائكة ربنا أنت أعلم، فيقول اللّه تعالى لملائكته: يا ملائكتي، اشهدوا أن من أسكته وأرضاه؟ أنا أرضيه يوم القيامة)!

بداية ، مامدى صحة هذا الحديث ؟

ثانيا ماهي حدودي في تربية اليتيم من الناحية الشرعية . فعند التربية لابد من الحزم في بعض الأمور ، مما يترتب عليه قهر اليتيم ، فأشعر بتأنيب ضمير أخشى أني أكون قد أسأت لليتيم إذا مانهرته .. 

أحتاج إلى الإجابة من ناحية شرعية ، لا من ناحية تربوية فأنا باحثة تربوية ، ولكني أريد معرفة الحدود الشرعية في تربية اليتيم!

أرجو التفاعل مع موضوعي فأنا والله في أمس الحاجة لمعرفة هذه الأمور 

وفقك الله و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## طالبة علم

أما لتساؤلي من إجابة!

----------


## ابن رشد

جاء في روضة المحبين أن إسناده ضعيف 
وله شاهد من حديث انس مرفوعا قال عنه الخطيب :منكراجدا لم أكتبه إلا بهذا الاسناد ورجاله ثقات الا موسى وهو مجهول وحديثه عندنا غير مقبول .
اللآلئ المصنوعة :ج2ص:71

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

فتوى  العلامة ابن جبرين  حفظه الله 
هل من قهر اليتيم، تأديبه وضربه لما في ذلك مصلحته ؟ 
الجواب: قال الله تعالى:  فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ  والمراد لا تذله ولا تضره وتضيق عليه وتنهره وتزجره زجرا يتأثر به نفسيا، ولا يدخل في ذلك تأديبه وتعليمه سيما إذا احتاج إلى ضرب وتهديد وتخويف كما يفعل حاضنه مع أولاده، فإن ذلك من مصلحتهم.

----------


## طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خير وأجزل لكم المثوبة والأجر

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

إن اليتيم إذا بكى ؛ اهتز عرش الرحمن لبكائه ، فيقول الله عز وجل لملائكته : من أبكى عبدي ؛ وأنا قبضت أباه وواريته في التراب ؟ ! فيقولون : ربنا ! لا علم لنا . فيقول الرب تعالى : اشهدوا : لمن أرضاه ؛ أرضيه يوم القيامة 
الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب  -  خلاصة الدرجة: منكر جدا  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 5852

----------


## طالبة علم

الله يجزاك خير

----------


## ابو ابراهيم السلف

هذا الحديث واه منكر شديد

----------


## خالد الشافعي

رسالة ماجستير للأخ الفاضل محمد ياسر عمرو بعنوان :
تربية اليتيم في الإسلام / جامعة اليرموك / الأردن / 1996 م  .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قال الإمام الألباني رحمة الله عليه في كتابه العظيم: (سلسلة الأحاديث الضَّعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السَّيِّء في الأُمَّة): (12/767) وما يليها:


5851 / م - (إذا بكى اليتيم؛ وقعت دموعه في كف الرحمن تعالى، فيقول: من أبكى هذا اليتيم الذي واريت والديه تحت الثرى؛ من أسكته؛ فله الجنة) .
كذب. أخرجه الخطيب (13 / 42) من طريق موسى بن عيسى البغدادي: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون عن حميد الطويل عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعا. وقال: " هذا حديث منكر جدا، لم أكتبه إلا بهذا الإسناد، ورجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون؛ إلا موسى بن عيسى؛ فإنه مجهول، وحديثه عندنا غير مقبول ".
وفي ترجمته أورد الذهبي هذا الحديث، وقال: " خبر كذب. قال الخطيب: هو المتهم به ". وأقره الحافظ في " اللسان ". ومن قبلهما أورده ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " (2 / 168 - 169) من طريق الخطيب، وأقره. وأما السيوطي؛ فتعقبه في " اللآلي " (2 / 84) بحديث لابن عمر، لو أنه صح إسناده لكان شاهدا قاصرا، فكيف وهو غير صحيح! ! وهاك البيان:

5852 - (إن اليتيم إذا بكى؛ اهتز عرش الرحمن لبكائه، فيقول الله عز وجل لملائكته: من أبكى عبدي، وأنا قبضت أباه وواريته في التراب؟ ! فيقولون: ربنا! لا علم لنا. فيقول الرب تعالى: اشهدوا: لمن أرضاه؛ أرضيه يوم القيامة) .
منكر جدا. أخرجه أبو نعيم في " أخبار أصفهان " (2 / 299) : حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن جعفر: ثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الكريم: ثنا أبو يوسف القلوسي: ثنا عموو بن سفيان القطعي: ثنا الحسن بن أبي جعفر عن علي بن زيد عن سعيد بن المسيب عن عمر بن الخطاب مرفوعا.
قلت: وهذا متن منكر جدا، يشبه الذي قبله في النكارة مع ضعف إسناده الشديد. وفيه علل:
الأولى: ضعف علي بن زيد - وهو ابن جدعان - واختلاطه. ووقع في
" اللآلي " (2 / 84) : " علي بن أبي زيد "! وهو خطأ مطبعي، وما أكثر الأخطاء فيه.
الثانية: الحسن بن أبي جعفر - وهو الجفري -؛ قال البخاري وغيره: " منكر الحديث ".
وقد ساق له الذهبي أحاديث أنكرت عليه، قال في بعضها: " إنها من بلاياه "!
الثالثة: عمرو بن سفيان القطعي؛ لم أجده إلا في " ثقات ابن حبان " (8/481): " يروي عن الحسن بن أبي جعفر، روى عنه عقبة بن مكرم العمي والعراقيون ". فهو مجهول الحال. والله أعلم.
الرابعة: محمد بن أحمد بن جعفر شيخ أبي نعيم، وفي ترجمته ساق الحديث - ونسبه (الغزال) -؛ ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا، ولم أره عند غيره؛ فهو مجهول. وبقية رجاله ثقات معروفون.
أما سعيد بن المسيب؛ فأشهر من نار على علم ثقة وعلما.
وأما أبو يوسف القلوسي؛ فهو يعقوب بن إسحاق البصري؛ قال الخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد " (14 / 285) :" وكان حافظا ثقة ضابطا. . . ". ووضع في " اللآلي ": (أبو يوسف الطوسي) ! وأما عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الكريم، شيخ شيخ أبي نعيم؛ فقد قال في ترجمته (2 / 76) : " هو أبو القاسم بن أخي أبي زرعة. . كثير الحديث صاحب أصول؛ ثقة ". وكذا في " طبقات أبي الشيخ " (437 / 630) ، وكأنه أخذه منه.
قلت: ومن هذا التحقيق؛ يتبين لك أن قول ابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " (2 / 136) بعد أن عزاه لأبي نعيم تبعا لأصله " اللآلي ": " قلت: في سنده من لم أقف لهم على ترجمة ". فيه غفلة ظاهرة عن العلة الأولى والثانية؛ لشهرة ابن جدعان والجفري، وتقصير في البحث عن بقية الرواة غير المشهورين منهم، وقد يسر الله لي الوقوف على ترجمتهم، وبيان أحوالهم، فله الحمد والمنة.
وإذا عرفت ذلك! يظهر لك جليا خطأ السيوطي في استشهاده به للحديث الذي قبله وسكوته عليه، ودفاع ابن عراق عنه ردا على ابن الجوزي وقول الخطيب المتقدم ثمة بقوله: " تعقب بأن هذا لا يقتضي الحكم على حديثه بالوضع "!
فإننا نقول: نعم؛ ولكن ذلك إذا كان المتن معروفا في الشرع مقبولا، وأما إذا كان منكرا تنفر منه العلماء الذين جرى حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عروقهم مجرى الدم؛ فهم يحكمون على الحديث في هذه الحالة بالوضع بعد أن يثبت لديهم نكارة إسناده أيضا، وعلم الجرح قسم كبير منه قائم على هذه الملاحظة؛ كما يتبين لمن تتبع ألفاظ النقاد للرواة، وبخاصة منهم ابن حبان في " ضعفائه "، ومن تبعهم من المحققين كالذهبي والعسقلاني وغيرهما، وانطلاقا من هذه الملاحظة حكم الخطيب على الحديث بأنه منكر جدا، والذهبي والعسقلاني بأنه كذب. وهذا من دقائق هذا العلم الشريف، فتنبه ولا تكن من الغافلين.
ومن ذلك؛ تعلم أنه لا ينفعه ولا يقويه قول ابن عراق في تمام كلامه المتقدم:
" وله شاهد من حديث [ابن] عمر "!
وذلك لسببين: الأول: أنه منكر مثله.
والآخر: أن شهادته قاصرة؛ لأن فيه: " إذا بكى اليتيم اهتز عرش الرحمن " وفي ذاك: ". . . وقعت دموعه في كف الرحمن "! فهذا يدل على أنه مفتعل، وأن أحد رواته سرقه من الآخر، وغاير في اللفظ؛ تضليلا وسترا لسرقته!!

منقول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

حديث: (اهتز العرش لبكاء اليتيم):
الحديث الوارد يُروى عن اثنين من الصحابة الكرام، ولكن بأسانيد ضعيفة جدًا:
الحديث الأول: عن الصحابي الجليل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إنّ اليتيم إذا بكى اهتز لبكائه عرش الرحمن، فيقول الله سبحانه لملائكته: يا ملائكتي! من أبكى هذا اليتيم الذي غيّب أباه في التراب؟ فيقول الملائكة: ربنا أنت أعلم، فيقول الله: يا ملائكتي! فإني أشهدكم أنّ لمن أسكته وأرضاه أن أرضيه يوم القيامة)، فكان عمر إذا رأى يتيما مسح رأسه، وأعطاه شيئًا). [رواه ابن عدي في  الكامل: (3/ 142)، وأبو نعيم في تاريخ أصبهان: (2/ 269)، والمعافى النهرواني في الجليس الصالح: (319)، والثعلبي في الكشف والبيان: (10 /230) واللفظ المسوق أعلاه من كتابه.
جميعهم من طريق الحسن بن أبي جعفر، عن علي بن زيد ، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.
وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدًا فيه علتان:
1- الحسن بن أبي جعفر: اتفق الأئمة على ضعفه، حتى قال علي بن المديني: (ضعيف ضعيف). 
وقال فيه البخاري: (منكر الحديث).
وقال النسائي: (متروك). 
وقال ابن حبان: (غفل عن صناعة الحديث وحفظه، فإذا حدث وهم وقلب الأسانيد وهو لا يعلم، حتى صار ممن لا يحتج به وإن كان فاضلا . انظر ترجمته في تهذيب التهذيب: (2/ 260)].
2- علي بن زيد بن جدعان: ضعفه النقاد، حتى قال فيه ابن حبان: يهم ويخطىء فكثر ذلك منه فاستحق الترك. كما في  تهذيب التهذيب: (7 /324)
ولذلك حكم أهل العلم على هذا الحديث بالضعف الشديد والنكارة:
قال ابن عدي بعد أن ساق مجموعة أحاديث للحسن بن أبي جعفر: (لعل هذه الأحاديث التي أنكرت عليه توهّمها توهما ، أو شُبِّه عليه فغلط). [الكامل: (3/ 143)]
قال الذهبي: (إسناده ضعي). [العلو: (ص/96)]
وقال ابن عراق: (في سنده مَن لم أقف لهم على ترجمة). [تنزيه الشريعة: (2/ 136)]
قال الشيخ الألباني: (هذا متن منكر جدا مع ضعف إسناده الشديد ، وفيه علل). [السلسلة الضعيفة: (5852)]
وقد روى ابن أبي الدنيا في النفقة على العيال: (615) هذا الحديث من طريق درست بن زياد، عن علي بن زيد، عن سعيد بن المسيب من كلامه.
ولكن درست بن زياد قال فيه أبو زرعة : واهي الحديث . وقال البخاري: حديثه ليس بالقائم. وهكذا اتفق العلماء على ضعفه كما في تهذيب التهذيب: (3/ 209)]

الحديث الثاني: وقد روي الحديث أيضًا عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(إِذَا بَكَى الْيَتِيمُ وَقَعَتْ دُمُوعُهُ فِي كَفِّ الرَّحْمَنِ تَعَالَى، فَيَقُولُ: مَنْ أَبْكَى هَذَا الْيَتِيمَ الَّذِي وَارَيْتُ وَالِدَيْهِ تَحْتَ الثَّرَى ؟ مَنْ أَسْكَتَهُ فَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ). [رواه الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد: (15 /35) من طريق موسى بن عيسى البغدادي، قال: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، عن حميد الطويل، عن أنس بن مالك.
وهذا إسناد لا يثبت بسبب موسى بن عيسى، لم نقف له على ترجمة.
لذلك قال الخطيب: (هذا حديث منكر جدًا، لم أكتبه إلا بإسناده، ورجاله كلهم معرفون إلا موسى بن عيسى فإنه مجهول، وحديثه عندنا غير مقبول). [تاريخ بغداد: (15/ 35)].
وأورده ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات: (2/ 168) تحت باب: (بكاء اليتيم)، وقد اتهم الإمام الذهبي موسى بن عيسى هذا بأنه واضع الحديث في أكثر من كتاب. [انظر مثلا :تذكرة الحفاظ: (4/4)، سير أعلام النبلاء: (14/ 73)
وقال الشيخ الألباني: (كذب)، السلسلة الضعيفة: (5851)]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حديث موضوع .

----------

